# Cube LTD Pro 2015 vs Bulls Copperhead 3 2015



## Tobias_B. (25. November 2014)

Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Unterforum gewählt, wobei ich wissen möchte, was Ihr von dem Vergleich zwischen Cube LTD PRO 27.5 und den Bulls haltet...einfach lesen

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt, die Modellpalette von Bulls kann man ja Preis / Leistungsmäßig soweit ich das jetzt auf 20 Minuten recherchiert hab vergessen. Bis auf das aktuelle (oder noch alte?) Copperhead 3.

Dass die Cube Modelle alle etwas schwerer sind weiß man ja, aber das Copperhead wiegt ja gerade mal 10.9 kg , damit schlägt es sogar die Versenderbikes von Radon und Canyon in der Preisklasse - das hat mich sehr überrascht. 

Dann hab ich noch das 29er Copperhead Supreme entdeckt, zum gleichen Preis wie das Copperhead 3 als 27.5. Das ist dann wieder dementsprechend mager für die Preisklasse ausgestattet und wiegt auch 2 Kilo mehr.

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Ist das irgendeine Masche von Bulls? Macht ja Welten Unterschied aus im Vergleich Bulls Copperhead 27.5 zu 29, und das zum selben Preis.

Bulls:

http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3/

Cube:

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/ltd/cube-ltd-pro-275-blackline-2015/


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. Dezember 2014)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coco777 (3. Dezember 2014)

Das Cube hat saubillige und sauschwere Reifen drauf, die machen schonmal ein halbes kilo, im Vergleich zu den Rocket Ron - die leichtesten Reifen von Schwalbe, abgesehen vom Thunder Burt (welcher aber kaum noch für Wege jenseits von Waldautobahn und Schotter tauglich ist)

Zudem gelten die Gewichtsangaben immer für kleinste größe und ohne Pedale

Wenn Du also kein Mädchen bist und eine Größe höher must, kommen inkl. Pedale meist nochmal 500-600 Gramm dazu.

Gilt natürlich für alle Hersteller. Ebenso, dass 29er naturgemäß mehr wiegen, als vergleichbare 27,5er. (Relativ gesehen sind 27,5er aber ziemlich schwer)


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Dezember 2014)

Also bei Cube zählt der mittlere Rahmen (19 Zoll)


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Dezember 2014)

Wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch es sei denn es ist gesondert vermerkt


----------



## Willi777 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ehrlich??? Da kommst Du aber früh rüber mit einer Antwort. Und WO steht das?  Selbst hier im Forum wird an anderer Stelle was anderes ausgesagt


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Dezember 2014)

Bin Händler


----------

